# Under counter washer / dryer installation



## wstt (Apr 10, 2012)

I am trying to install an under counter washer and electric vented dryer in a small New York City kitchen and have some questions. The water box (shut off valves, and drain pipe) will be on the side wall to the right of the washer and dryer. I would like to install the washer on the left and the dryer between the washer and it's water box. (The washer will also go in a stainless steel water pan, with an electric sensor that would shut off the water - required by building code). 

Again, I would like to put the washer on the left and dryer on the right between the washer and it's dryer box as the doors would open away from each other. These are 24" wide units that are only like 33.5" high. 

On top of the machines will be a long marble counter top that can't be removed. The only way to service the machines is to lower the machines through the legs and slide them out from under the counter top. The dryer will vent from the back of the machine, into the wall and up the back wall and out a closed off window behind the wall. 

At first I was thinking I could just run the water and drain hoses behind the dryer, and then push the washing machine back, making sure the hoses don't kink. Then I could just push the dryer back but I now realize how do I connect the vent hose? If I install the dryer first, then I'll have to have really long water and drain hoses for the washer as they will have to be long enough to be pulled out, and still run behind the dryer and over to the laundry box on the wall. 
Anyone have any ideas? 
Again, the counter can't be removed and there can't be any access panel to behind the machines. 
They are european machines where only the dryer door can be reversed.
Thanks in advance for any guidance on this.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You could remove the marble, knock down the wall, get a NYC master plumber to move the plumbing, replace the wall(s) and marble top and do it the correct way, or just walk away.....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

The sharks are circling on this one.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Look! The training wheels are finally off!!:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

